# "Custom" DecalGirl Skin... A Question



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

Okay, I'm curious and wasn't sure if one of you savvy Kindle folks could answer my question. With DecalGirl, there are many different designs that aren't shown on the K2, but you can still order it for it without any sort of sample image. What kind of luck have you all had with this? Anyone done this? I really like the http://www.decalgirl.com/design.view/1353 design, but it isn't shown as one of the Kindle 2 skins.

I'm worried about spending the money on it and it being lined up all crappy. =(


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I actually just ordered the Milky Way design for my K2, and they don't show it being placed on the K2. I'm slightly anxious about how it will look, but I can't imagine it would be lined poorly. Hopefully. I've heard DecalGirl has really great customer service, so if it did come out bad, I'm sure they would refund your money. Mine's not supposed to arrive until the beginning of January, so if you were planning on waiting a while, I could post pictures of mine when I receive it.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

AddieLove said:


> I actually just ordered the Milky Way design for my K2...I could post pictures of mine when I receive it.


Can't wait to see a pic!


----------



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

@Addie Well, I'm glad that someone else is brave enough to try! And you're right, it does seem like the DecalGirl customer service is phenomenal, so I might step out on a limb.

I really love the Ocean Fury design on the iPhone http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/24679 so I was thinking of getting a matching pair.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Cora said:


> @Addie Well, I'm glad that someone else is brave enough to try! And you're right, it does seem like the DecalGirl customer service is phenomenal, so I might step out on a limb.
> 
> I really love the Ocean Fury design on the iPhone http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/24679 so I was thinking of getting a matching pair.


I really like the Ocean Fury look on the iPhone as well. I'm sure they wouldn't offer it as a custom for the Kindle if they thought it didn't look good ... I would hope.



F1Wild said:


> Can't wait to see a pic!


I'll be sure to post as soon as I get it and apply it! January feels forever away.


----------



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

I'll probably order the pair when I get home from work tonight. They're so pretty, and all things considered they're not that expensive


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

can't wait to see it


----------



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

I'll be sure to post pictures of the entire set once I get the skins in. 

Ordered the Kindle 2 skin as well as the iPhone one. I've also got my K2 M-Edge case and my Borsa Bella stuff already. They're not exactly 'color coordinated', but they all look good to me.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

My custom "Chocolate" Kindle skin from DecalGirl will be arriving today. While it's not as complicated as some of the designs you all have linked, I'll post pics tonight of how it turns out.

One would think, since they offer the option, that it's just a matter of fitting the design into a Kindle 2 template. And based on their other work, I'm sure the custom designs will come out well.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

As promised, here's the picture of the custom Chocolate skin by DecalGirl. It's not on the Kindle yet because I'm still deciding between this and the Turquoise Plaid I ordered at the same time.

The lighting is not the best and really doesn't do justice to the coloring, the skin is a beautiful deep rich chocolate brown.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Ooh! I really like that Chocolate skin! And it came out really well! That definitely helps ease my worries some.
The only problem with your skin is I would get hungry every time I sat down to read.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Ooh, almost dippable!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Was Chocolate a special order when you ordered it, because I'm seeing it listed as available for K2.  
I was looking at it yesterday.  Your picture does it more justice.  I'm having a hard time deciding 
what skin I want next.  Chocolate has made it to the long list.
deb

It never occurred to me to look at the skins for other devices for a possible use on my K.  
Is there an additional charge to do this?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I looked at the DG site and answered my own question. 
I'm pretty sure we've had others order custom skins from DG and it's been a good experience.

I'm thinking about this skin: http://www.decalgirl.com/design.view/471 with this cover: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002SB8RP4/ref=s9_alfla_bw_tr03?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-6&pf_rd_r=098XC0C2Z6B4GXY8W941&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=501794571&pf_rd_i=1268192011


----------



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

That would be a great combo, Drenee! And with a simple, repeatable pattern like the camo, I'm sure it'll come out great.

I ordered my skins for overnight delivery last night (because I'm impatient!) and to my surprise they're going to get here today! When I went to order the custom Ocean Fury skin for the K2, it told me to expect an additional 2-3 days for shipping, so I was so surprised to see that they shipped only a few hours after I placed my order! Hurrah! I should be able to post pictures tonight.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow, Cora, that's amazing.  I would be excited it was coming so quickly also.

I'm glad you like that combo.  Since I'm not planning on ordering till after the holidays,
I have some time to think about it.  I love camo and I love pink.  I think it will be very nice.
Different from what I've currently been using.


----------



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

Today at work is going to last forever! Knowing that it'll be at home waiting for me is frustrating, lol. But exciting! I'm sure the layout of the custom skin will be wonderful.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You should be excited.  Hopefully you'll be busy at work and the time will pass quickly.  

I looked at all of the skins today by browsing by artist.  I  had never done that before.  If you look at some of the squares and then what the final K skin looks like, they do a very nice job of adapting the design to the device.  I can't wait to see yours.  Did you get a cover to go with it?
deb


----------



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

I bought http://www.amazon.com/M-Edge-Genuine-Leather-Display-Generation/dp/B0025PJVXA/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=fiona-hardware&qid=1261574914&sr=1-6 this brown leather M-Edge when I bought the Kindle. It's not exactly 'color coordinated' but I like the case.

Since the Ocean Fury has a water pattern, I might be able to convince myself to splurge on the Oberon wave cover, but not until I have money again (oh Kindle 2! You made me spend so much money on you and your accessories!).


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Isn't that the truth.  It might be more of KB inducing you to buy more accessories.  
My friends here have enabled me on more than one occasion.
Even you have enabled me to look at a custom skin.  Welcome to the enabler's club.
deb


----------



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

Haha! Where's my enabler badge for my signature?  

It's true though. I found KB (mostly for more info on the Oberon covers) and saw everyone's Kindle sets... I had to have one too! I never would have thought to skin my K2 until I came here.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Neither would I.  I skinned mine, had an Oberon for my K1, 2 M-edge covers, and a M-edge for protection while reading outside, and an Illuminator light.  
My K2 has a skin, M-edge cover and light.  Now I want two more covers and a new skin.  And I'm getting a Borsa Bella bag from my dad and sister for Christmas.  
I also discovered Teavana through the tea thread; a ricecooker from the Ricecooker - heaven if you hate cooking thread.  
deb


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

drenee, it was custom when I ordered it, but then after they made the skin it looks like they added it to the standard Kindle lineup.

Cora, I did the same thing with overnight shipping. My excuse was that I wanted them to be here before I left town for the holiday, so that I could have the new skin on my Kindle for the trip.


----------



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

Meglet, well I am going up to South Carolina with the boyfriend for Christmas... so I can use that excuse too, right?  

Edit: Also, just called home. The Brother informed me that it is there.   Can I go home now please?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you, Meglet.  I was wondering.

Cora, I give you permission to go home, but your boss might not like the idea.
deb


----------



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

The finished product!









It came out so good, but my iPhone doesn't have a flash, so the colors are a bit muted.









Close up!









The back, with the closed M-Edge case behind it.









With the case on.









Shot of the Kindle alongside the Borsa Bella Kindle bag. (The purse is the black thing hiding in the background.)









Little blurry. The two fabrics together.

I love it! I'm so glad that it came out well. I didn't have to be too OCD about the buttons, though I thought I'd go mad trying to line them all up.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

It looks awesome.  
deb


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

It looks great! I'm so glad there wasn't any warping of the pattern or anything! I can't wait to receive mine!


----------



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

Addie, I'm sure yours will be wonderful!

What I love is that the back and front aren't exactly the same... on the front you have the palm tree arching over the screen, and on the back you have the dolphins as the focus. A brilliant job by DecalGirl.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Awesome combo and love the skin!!!  It looks so much different from all the others!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Love that skin! It's gorgeous. If I weren't so head over heals with my custom butterfly skin, I'd order it. 

Maybe I just need another Kindle...


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Awesome combo and love the skin!!! It looks so much different from all the others!


hey F1, that skin would look great with that cobalt blue Java cover you are drooling over.........all it would need then is the custom screensaver for that skin and all set.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Pushka said:


> hey F1, that skin would look great with that cobalt blue Java cover you are drooling over.........all it would need then is the custom screensaver for that skin and all set.


Could, but I have something completely different in mind.


----------



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

Was looking through the new DecalGirl link maker and noticed that Ocean Fury is now a regular K2 skin. Thought I'd post an update about it to give others a head's up.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

looks great!


----------

